

How we built a Christmas special in one hour - for Changemakrs - sftueni
http://blog.changemakrs.com/post/38417307457/how-we-built-a-christmas-special-in-one-hour

======
kevin_morrill
Great story. Holidays are a cool time to invent.

I created a little app textWeight.com to support new year resolutions and
launched it just before New Years a while back. It ended up being a key part
of my company at the time.

------
AlfredoGuilbert
Good story! I agree its always about execution, stay nimble !

------
eniax
Loving these Buddy Elf quotes, good work!

